# Owned



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The title says it all.

Fishbait, Okimavich, Chump (and Dad), and I went on the Thelma Dale 3/24 for a tog trip. Let's just say nothing was caught except for the doggies. When I say nothing, I mean NOTHING. I don't think their was (1) keeper pulled on the entire boat (of 25+ people). The captain moved us to 5 or 6 drops (more than normal) and we stayed out an extra 1.5 hours, but that didn't change the fact the boat got skunked. 

The captain said we were either too shallow (his fault) or it was due to the weather (not his fault). Our own theory was that the bait was bad (his fault). They had freezer burned blue crabs, and really mushy "stone" crabs (I don't know what kind they were but they weren't any good). On our initial drop, we would get a bunch of bites, but it seemed that once the tog tasted what we were offering, they said "no thanks" and the bite died immediately. Green crabs were no where to be found, if anyone knows some secret distributer, please PM me. All in all, it was nice to hang out with friends, but the only fish we got were the ones at the seafood buffet  

On a side note, Fishbait, Okimavich, and I tried our hand at the Rt. 50 bridge, but nothing was biting. There were a bunch of bait fish swimming around, but no stripers.

Second side note: I pulled in a "strawberry bass" on our last drop, but the mate immediately unhooked it an threw it back. I assumed it was a regulated fish, so I didn't say anything. When we got back towards the docks and they were asking for pool fish, someone busted out a 4" strawberry bass and won. I think mine was in the 12" range, and would have definitely won, but alas, the skunk goes for all aspects of fishing, including the pool


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The "mushy" stone crabs were probably white leggers which are some of the best tog baits out there. This time of year they are very soft.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Guess that's why the call it fishin' and not catchin'. Did anyone try jigging a bucktail with some plastic in the back? That's always for something if there's fish out there. Sounds like the capt didn't put you guys on the fish. He should have seen them on sonar. Nice boat ride.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

No, the "stone" crabs were mushy from being frozen.

We did have some squid on board. It did wonders to alleviate the boredom by attracting some nice sized doggies.  

But the fish were there. Just not biting. At two of the spots, we had a bunch of bites on the first drop but it would immediately stop. What can you do?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I think I'll make a point to call in advance and ask if they have live crabs. Otherwise I'll bring my own.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

The angler and her sister boat were skunked too..But Monty wasnt....WTG Monty !


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't think the skunk had anything to do with the boat or the conditions. It was AtlantaKing's cooler. It's cursed I tell you. Add on top of that, some guy on the boat ate 5 bananas, so of course every boat within 20 KT is going to get skunked!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*The good Ole M-Star*



hengstthomas said:


> The angler and her sister boat were skunked too..But Monty wasnt....WTG Monty !


I don't believe I've ever heard Monty say they haven't caught fish.. Maybe not the numbers but they usually land something..


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

fishbait said:


> I don't think the skunk had anything to do with the boat or the conditions. It was AtlantaKing's cooler. It's cursed I tell you. Add on top of that, some guy on the boat ate 5 bananas, so of course every boat within 20 KT is going to get skunked!


When I went out with capt John, I saw him eating a banana on our trip.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry you guyz got skunked that just ain't right !!! I guess OLS was the only one representin' the WBB this weekend ... at least he filled one.


----------

